# Fan in hallway timer in garage, stoped working



## Kevdog98 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi, 

We have a fan in the upstairs hallway in our townhouse that used to go on twice a day based on a timer in our garage.  It has since stoped working, can anyone tell me what this fan does, and if it should be replaced, and if so how to go about it.And any recommandations on who to call to fix it.  

Thank You, 

Kevin


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Kevin:
Usually the timer would be the first to fail. You can test it with a voltometer at the times the fan normally comes on. The fan is probably there to mix the air in your townhouse; they are notorious for allowing all the heat to go to the second floor. If that is the case, the fan needs to run on a low speed all the time; just by-pass the timer.
If you don't have any problem with the heat all going upstairs, you don't need the fan at all. You could take it down, replace it with a light fixture, put a pair of 3-way switches on the wall (one upstairs and one downstairs) and by-pass the timer.
Any licensed Electrician can do the job for you. Best wishes on the project.
Glenn


----------

